# Gesucht: hervorragender Laufradzentrierer



## Thrill-Seeker (12. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich komme aus dem schönen Lübbecke (32312) und suche hier in der Umgebung, Radius bis 70km (also auch Bielefeld, Osnabrück usw.) einen hervorragenden Laufradzentrierer.

Locker eingespeicht sind meine wirklich edlen Laufräder (Hadley Naben, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und Deemax09 Felgen) schon.

Nun brauche ich noch eine wirklich fähige Person, die mir die Räder professionell zentriert - mit Speichentensionmeter!

Könnt Ihr mir jemanden empfehlen?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (14. März 2015)

hat wirklich niemand einen Tip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (15. März 2015)

Warum muss es hier in der Umgebung sein?


----------



## Stubenkueken (15. März 2015)

Bau dir doch einen selber hab ich auch gemacht, funzt 1a


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (15. März 2015)

Zentrieren ist kein Problem bloß habe ich keinen tensiometer und wenn man 1000€ teure Laufräder hat sollte man an der Stelle nicht sparen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. März 2015)

Hi.
Die Jungs von "Sattelfest" in Bielefeld bauen gute Laufräder (mit Tensiometer).
Habe mir dort auch schon einen LRS bauen lassen. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (15. März 2015)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Die Jungs von "Sattelfest" in Bielefeld bauen gute Laufräder (mit Tensiometer).
> Habe mir dort auch schon einen LRS bauen lassen.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Damit lässt sich doch mal arbeiten!
Anfrage ist gestartet! 
Viele Dank!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2015)

1000 € für den krempel da oben?
in welcher apotheke hast du denn eingekauft?

kannst auch mal bei speerlaufräder oder anderen aus dem forum anfragen.
wird aber schwer jemanden zu finden, da es mit gewährleitungsansprüchen nicht so einfach ist, wenn du alles stellst und nicht direkt über den laufradbauer kaufst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> 1000 € für den krempel da oben?
> in welcher apotheke hast du denn eingekauft?


 Let op, Krempel...sagt der Holländer


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (15. März 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> 1000 € für den krempel da oben?



Hast wohl keine Ahnung!
100€ pro Felge
140€ für Speichen
60€ für Nippel
200€ Nabe VR
400€ Nabe HR

Und wer Hadley Naben kennt, weiß das die mindestens so gut wie Chris King sind, eher besser da alles in Titan!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2015)

natürlich nicht, aber zumindest kann ich preise raussuchen und rechnen.
zudem würde ich mir vor dem kauf solch teurer sachen gedanken um den aufbau machen.

naja, ich baue mir dann mal weiter meine laufräder, mit tensiometer natürlich, selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thrill-Seeker (16. März 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> natürlich nicht, aber zumindest kann ich preise raussuchen und rechnen.
> zudem würde ich mir vor dem kauf solch teurer sachen gedanken um den aufbau machen.
> 
> naja, ich baue mir dann mal weiter meine laufräder, mit tensiometer natürlich, selber.



ein ganz schön großspuriges Auftreten, aber nun gut, ich lasse das mal so stehen


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2015)

Thrill-Seeker schrieb:


> ein ganz schön großspuriges Auftreten, aber nun gut, ich lasse das mal so stehen



Da hast Du Recht, mach Dir nix draus , Du hast ja auch freundliche Antworten bekommen
Bei Dir in der Nähe wär noch _Blöte_ , allerdings keine  Ahnung ob die das gut machen können.


----------



## nippelspanner (17. März 2015)

Ein Bekannter von mir aus Minden schwört ja auf Powerslide in MI, wenn´s um Laufräder geht.
Kann ich aber selbst nichts zu sagen... 
Ich für meinen Teil habe 2 LRS von GoCycle (Münster). Laufen seit 5 Jahren 1A!
Nur ob die so scharf darauf sind, fremden Kram zu verbauen...? 

Auch wenn ich k-star´s Stil nicht teile: Warum kauft man die ganzen Einzelteile wenn man´s selbst nicht aufbauen kann?
Echte Schnäppchen waren das ja scheinbar auch nicht...


----------



## slang (17. März 2015)

Moin, 
naja, wer hier schon länger liest kennt unsern K_Star und seine gelegentlich etwas deftigen Posts ja schon;-)

Aber hiermit hat er durchaus nicht unrecht: 



k_star schrieb:


> wird aber schwer jemanden zu finden, da es mit gewährleitungsansprüchen nicht so einfach ist, wenn du alles stellst und nicht direkt über den laufradbauer kaufst.



Wenn irgend nen Fachhändler das macht übernimmt er sofort die komplette Gewährleistung, nicht nur fürs zenrieren und abdrücken sondern auch für die Teile. 
wenn irgend nen Händler das macht wird er dafür wahrscheinlich nen fetten Taler haben wollen.
Bei dem Preis  für die Teile , kannst du ja mal drüber nachdenken ob nicht 70 Euro für das einfache Tensiometer von Parktool noch mit drin sein könnten.


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2015)

@Thrill Seeker 

Hier unten ist eine brauchbare Bau Anleitung auch für Disc Laufräder. Kannst ja mal Dein Laufrad damit kontrolliren. Oft werden LRS falschrum eingespeicht, was die Zugrichtung-/innen bzw. außenliegende Speichen angeht! 

Gerade wenn man keine oder wenig Erfahrung hat, hilf ein Tensiometer bei der richtigen Speichenspannung. Nach Gefühl geht auch, mit viel Erfahrung , oft sind die Speichen aber slbst dann viel zu locker, selbst wenn man fertige LRS kauft. Handarbeit kostet eben Geld.

http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=8227


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2015)

und, laufräder fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thrill-Seeker (3. April 2015)

Hab's dann doch selber gemacht! Ist perfekt geworden!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2015)

grund?


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (3. April 2015)

Weil ich alles andere auch selber baue und anderen nicht richtig vertraue! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (11. April 2015)

ehrlich?! wenn bei 1000 eur fürs material keine 100 eur für einen laufradbauer drin sind (der das material ja vermutlich auch noch günstiger bekommt) braucht sich niht zu beschweren das es nur noch kistenschieber aber keinen guten fachhändler mehr in der nähe gibt..


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (11. April 2015)

kris. schrieb:


> ehrlich?! wenn bei 1000 eur fürs material keine 100 eur für einen laufradbauer drin sind (der das material ja vermutlich auch noch günstiger bekommt) braucht sich niht zu beschweren das es nur noch kistenschieber aber keinen guten fachhändler mehr in der nähe gibt..



ich glaub ich hab genug knowhow... hatte nur keinen tensiometer aber den hatte ich mir organisiert... am geld liegts nicht, dass wird man sehen wenn das bike fertig ist!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. April 2015)

@Thrill-Seeker Alex! Dich gibts noch? Warum brauchst du einen Laufradzentrierer? Die Doubletracks mit Gazzas hätten einen Bombenangriff ausgehalten  Grüße aus Lemgo übrigens, seit 3 Jahren mein Lebensmittelpunkt!


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (12. April 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> @Thrill-Seeker Alex! Dich gibts noch? Warum brauchst du einen Laufradzentrierer? Die Doubletracks mit Gazzas halten doch einen Bombenangriff aus  Grüße aus Lemgo übrigens, seit 3 Jahren mein Lebensmittelpunkt!



Ja, tatsächlich gibts mich noch - und das du dich noch an meine Laufräder von vor 13Jahren erinnern kannst, Respekt!
Müssen uns mal zum quatschen treffen - bist ja hier in der Ecke - das muss nur noch min. 4 Monate warten, da ich jetzt bald erstmal für 3Monate durch die USA toure!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. April 2015)

Thrill-Seeker schrieb:


> Ja, tatsächlich gibts mich noch - und das du dich noch an meine Laufräder von vor 13Jahren erinnern kannst, Respekt!
> Müssen uns mal zum quatschen treffen - bist ja hier in der Ecke - das muss nur noch min. 4 Monate warten, da ich jetzt bald erstmal für 3Monate durch die USA toure!
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander


können wir gern machen. Ich erinnere mich noch an das komplette On-One The Gimp von damals. Der Witz ist, dass man mit 3" mittlerweile wieder modern zu sein scheint, seit dem 650b+ Trend


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (12. April 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> können wir gern machen. Ich erinnere mich noch an das komplette On-One The Gimp von damals. Der Witz ist, dass man mit 3" mittlerweile wieder modern zu sein scheint, seit dem 650b+ Trend



Da ich mich erst seit kurzem wieder intensiv mit MTB´s beschäftige gibt's ein paar Dinge mit denen ich gar nichts mehr anfangen kann!
Dazu gehören Fatbikes und deren Sinn, 27,5" und 29" und dieser übertriebene Leichtbautrend!


----------



## kris. (12. April 2015)

Thrill-Seeker schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab genug knowhow... hatte nur keinen tensiometer aber den hatte ich mir organisiert... am geld liegts nicht, dass wird man sehen wenn das bike fertig ist!



na dann ist doch gut...
ich finde es hat immer in geschmäckle, wenn die leute billig im netz kaufen und sich dann wundern wenn der stationäre handel sich sträubt.
aber von händler hattest du ja auch gar nichts geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

